# Struggling to take right amount of Imodium



## Aussie Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

My GP prescribed Imodium a couple of weeks ago and suggested I start by taking 2 tablets morning and evening. On Day 2 I was very excited because (as I posted here) I had my first formed bm in living memory. However, by day 4 I was becoming horribly constipated. I stopped taking them for a few days, and then of course the inevitable happened. I've started taking them again but have cut down the dose to 1 tablet twice a day. The problem is that even that much seems to be making me constipated.My GP gave me no guidance (she admitted that she'd never treated anyone with IBS before) and so I feel as though I'm stumbling around in the dark here. In the past, when I've taken Imodium once the d has started, it's been too late and hasn't really controlled it. But it seems that taking it like this is proving too much. I know that many of you here take Imodium and I'd be grateful for your thoughts.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Aussie AnnI have been taking one imodium in the morning before breakfast and one before lunch, but my gastro specialist I saw yesterday said to take another before bedtime, making three a day, two never constipated me, I still had a formed but slightly soft bm, but I asked him what if three makes me constipated, he said dont stop taking them, just add a stool softner if I am constipated for more than 3 three days, I dont know how it will work out, but I have to give it a try. Are you taking capsules or caplets, ? if you find two is too many break one in half, obviously if its a capsule you cant break them. I was taking imodium plus caplets, are find them the best, they have simethicone, for wind and bloating in them and you can break them in half, but now my daily dose has been upped the doctor wont prescribe them as they are too expensive, as I will be taking about 84 per month, so she has now given me capsules.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

As long as you have regular diarrhea taking Imodium on a schedule is a reasonable thing. Often waiting for the diarrhea means you take it and then get most of the effect only after the symptoms have faded on their own.In clinical trials the best control tends to be from a twice daily dosing schedule.You might get the children's liquid if even one pill 2X a day is too much. You may also be a one pill a day person especially if you tend to be more of a only have symptoms for part of the day. Just try to schedule the pill so it is ahead of the symptoms.You may also look at your diet and see if you can tolerate a bit more fiber or a bit more fruit with the Imodium and that will balance thins out.You might also check out the Calcium thread and see if Calcium Carbonate at some dose may be enough to constipated just enough to balance things out.


----------



## Aussie Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

Many thanks for the suggestions. I'm taking the capsules so I can't break them in half. I've tried the calcium, but it didn't seem to help and so I do feel that I need to persevere with the Imodium.


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

Perhaps you could try just taking one imodium tablet in the mornings? I take one a day when things aren't too bad and then up then accordingly. Sometimes 2 or 3 a day if I know things are playing up. I always take them as soon as I get out of bed. I take immodium everyday and I always found if I stopped taking them for a day it really messes everything up so I always think it better to get into a routine with them. That is what works for me anyway but it might be worth a try. It takes a while to work out what is best. Good luck I'm sure you'll get there in the end.


----------



## Aussie Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

I think taking one a day has to be the next step, and then, as you suggest Claire, increasing the dose when necessary. I've got a big family do this weekend, and I don't want my bowels to ruin the day, and so I'll probably increase the dose on Saturday in preparation for Sunday. It's the unpredictability I'm finding hard to cope with, and I just wish that I was in control of my bowels rather than the other way round.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thats what I find the hardest, is not knowing when the D will hit you and are you going to be near a toilet or get to one in time. I have upped my imodium from one a day to three a day, but find I still feel I need the toilet a couple of times a day and because I have taken imodium I struggle to go then, but need to as its uncomfortable not going.


----------



## Aussie Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

I just looked on the Imodium website for inspiration, and read something which confused me. There were various reviews from people who are taking it for IBS, and a few of them said that to avoid struggling with constipation, they take fibre (such as Fybogel) alongside the Imodium and this seems to bulk up their bm's but not cause diarrhoea. I would have thought that Fybogel would fight against the Imodium and the two would kind of cancel each other out (resulting in the diarrhoea returning). Or am I wrong? I must admit that at present I feel pretty bunged up, and when this happened last week, I stopped taking the Imodium and the cycle started all over again. I think all I have to say on the subject is AAAGGHH!!


----------



## Aussie Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

But I must add that I've just spent the last 2 hours having my hair done, and for the first time in ages, I didn't have to rush out to use their toilet.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thats the problem I have the gastro specialist said to take one imodium three times a day and even if i got constipated to carry on taking them, but if I was constipated for more than a couple of days, to take a stool softener and not stop the imodium or I would be back to square one again with multiple loose bms. Surely one will cancel out the other, it does not seem to make much sense.Glad you got your hair done.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

You are lucky that it's actually working at that low a dose.I'm currently having to take 12 a day to control mine.


----------



## Aussie Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't think I could cope with taking that many. I've found that on those occasions where I've left it a bit late (ie, start taking it after the d's started), and I have to take 6 or so, it makes my stomach feel really strange. I hate to think how I'd feel if I took even more.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Ann,unfortunately you get used to taking that many.I've got a history of my body getting used to things and then they stop being effective,Codeine Phosphate,about 18 months,Sulphasalazine,about 10 years and now Imodium,about 18 months.But I try to stay optimistic and I'm convinced something will turn up.I'd really like to try Rifaximin and I'm fascinated by the SIBO link and I'm also due to see a Prof Whorwell in the next few months,who is an worldwide expert on IBS and GI problems in general.Good luck to you Ann.


----------



## Aussie Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

Is that the specialist who was on Embarrassing Bodies a number of weeks ago and referred that woman for hypnotherapy to help control her IBS? Good luck, and I hope you get some answers. I sometimes wonder whether that's really all any of us want - some answers and some solutions so we can get on with our lives and get back to normal.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Ann,it might have been the same Professor but I don't honestly know as I don't watch those types of things.If I want to see an Embarassing Body,I only have to look in the mirror!


----------



## nrep (Jun 19, 2007)

Please let us know how seeing Dr. Whorwell is. I was in touch with him (I'm in the US) before. I was considering going over to see him. But, I did some IBS clnicial hypnois here and it was very unsuccessful for me. I'd be interested to hear what he does for you, and wish you only the best!


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

nrep,thanks for your best wishes.I'm struggling to actually get an appointment with Prof Whorwell even after my GP referring me as he's so popular!But at least I'm on his 'pending' list and the hospital told me that I should see him before the end of July,fingers crossed.It will be the first time I've ever seen a specialist in IBS related problems as all the others were just general GI consultants but just 'don't get it' unfortunately.I was due to have an appointment with a GI consultant who i've been seeing for about 2 years in the next week but the appointment was moved from May to June and then July and that's why I'm pushing for Prof Whorwell as I feel he might be able to give me a different perspective.Incidentally he was in a womens magazine that my wife buys telling readers that a high fibre diet, recommended by a lot of doctors is a bad thing for IBS sufferers,which is something most of us here have been telling our doctors for ages,well me and mine anyway.







Good luck.


----------

